# Godspeed SMIC



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys just saw this on Ebay and was curious if anyone has any opinions or runs one, I searched but couldnt find much on their side mounts. I know the FMICs are pretty popular for low budget builds just wondering if anyone has given this is a shot. Thanks

Heres a link to the core:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GODS...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0cbc414a


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...4&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that looks pretty kool! :thumbup: it's much more affordable than other side mounts


----------



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

Bthorton thanks for your response and I know about their FMICs, and I know alot of people use them. But from the diy install threads on here it seems there some fabrication and modding to get them fit up just right. I figured that if someone had bought this piece they could tell me if it was a straight up bolt on application or if some modding was required.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hudabon said:


> Bthorton thanks for your response and I know about their FMICs, and I know alot of people use them. But from the diy install threads on here it seems there some fabrication and modding to get them fit up just right. I figured that if someone had bought this piece they could tell me if it was a straight up bolt on application or if some modding was required.


i was comparing pics with other companies and it seems like you would have no more problems that other companies already have. im not to sure if there are many problems out there tho.
thanks for posting this up, i might actually snag one of these.


----------



## Br00talDubStar (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Godspeed FMIC for sale 200$ + shipping =D


----------



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

Im not saying $200 plus shsipping isnt a bad price man, my whole reasoning here was the fact that every review I read of Godspeed FMICs is that they require some hacking and modifying the bumper, cutting rebar, etc. Im thinking this piece could be a straight swap and still be a good mod.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hudabon said:


> Im not saying $200 plus shsipping isnt a bad price man, my whole reasoning here was the fact that every review I read of Godspeed FMICs is that they require some hacking and modifying the bumper, cutting rebar, etc. Im thinking this piece could be a straight swap and still be a good mod.


well this should require no cutting at all, have you ever seen a boostfactory smic? those things are HUGE and it seems like it depended on the car whether or not there were clearance or fitting issues.
I think the godspeed smic looks to be a solid set up and looks to be very very close to the stock smic setup location wise (the core size is obviously bigger).
so although i havent installed one of these, i believe with it not being the fmic setup we/you should have no problem with the install on this and should bolt up in the right "stock" location


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow that is a complete boost factory rip off. LOL


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

TIGninja said:


> Wow that is a complete boost factory rip off. LOL


id have to disagree, this is closer to a eurojet or forge "rip off"
boost factory smic's are like i said HUGE even compared to forge or eurojet.
and in the end whoever came out with the first smic upgrade for the 1.8t's is the one who would be gettin "ripped off"

im kinda starting to like godspeed, they dont tag on $300 just for their name :thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

VWJetta27 said:


> id have to disagree, this is closer to a eurojet or forge "rip off"
> boost factory smic's are like i said HUGE even compared to forge or eurojet.
> and in the end whoever came out with the first smic upgrade for the 1.8t's is the one who would be gettin "ripped off"
> 
> im kinda starting to like godspeed, they dont tag on $300 just for their name :thumbup:


Actually the size of the core is more like the BF! one then the EJ one and the shape of the end tanks is identical to the BF! one. And the BF! one was the first real production one.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

TIGninja said:


> Actually the size of the core is more like the BF! one then the EJ one and the shape of the end tanks is identical to the BF! one. And the BF! one was the first real production one.


i totally forgot about them. and i definitely agree with you


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

The BF! one also had a better quality core from bell intercoolers.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to find out for myself, and to shut you guys up (


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

This guy:
http://stores.ebay.com/kinswoodusa/_i.html?_nkw=side+mount&_sid=802603788


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Grab A Forge TBH! I Just Got One, & I Luv It.... :thumbup:


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Just to find out for myself, and to shut you guys up (


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I was eyeballing a whole boost hose kit but I'm not sure why the Beetle has to have an angled IC outlet. 

If I could get an original GTI TB hose for cheap to 'test fit' and make sure it would fit, then I'd be all over a complete silicone kit.

I love my FrankenTurbo setup. It's fun!


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I was eyeballing a whole boost hose kit but I'm not sure why the Beetle has to have an angled IC outlet.
> 
> If I could get an original GTI TB hose for cheap to 'test fit' and make sure it would fit, then I'd be all over a complete silicone kit.
> 
> I love my FrankenTurbo setup. It's fun!


ive got a jetta awp stock tb hose if you want it?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

VWJetta27 said:


> ive got a jetta awp stock tb hose if you want it?


Thanks man.
I will report back once the SMIC shows up.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

VWJetta27 said:


> nice definitely let us know, I'll be doing the frankenturbo install next week sometime and it would be sweet if this side mount works out!


Feel free to PM me with any questions. The FrankenTurbo install is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

Awesome, I just ordered mine as well, sent the same offer and got the same one back at 275...as far as the install goes, any trimming necessary for the much larger ic core? And if you still need it Ive got an OEM throttle body hose for an AWP as well.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll let everyone know if there's any trimming (I'm assuming there is) when I receive mine and install it. :thumbup:

I appreciate the offer for the TB hose :beer:
VWJetta27 hooked me up with one for the cost of shipping.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'll let everyone know if there's any trimming (I'm assuming there is) when I receive mine and install it. :thumbup:
> 
> I appreciate the offer for the TB hose :beer:
> VWJetta27 hooked me up with one for the cost of shipping.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ordered mine up got it for $270 :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

VWJetta27 said:


> Ordered mine up got it for $270 :thumbup:


See, no good deed goes unnoticed.
You hooked me up and your reward was an extra $5 off.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> See, no good deed goes unnoticed.
> You hooked me up and your reward was an extra $5 off.


It sure does :thumbup: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Red_MK4 (Jun 26, 2009)

subscribedopcorn:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

It showed up today!
It's a bar and plate design and is HUGE!!!! 
It has cast end tanks and is super beefy. 
Figures, my wife took the Beetle today so no play time.
If I remember, I will take a crap ton of pictures during the install. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Update: 
It's a nice piece but it's not a bolt on with a Beetle. 
I'm still running a stock SMIC for now, I need to mod it to fit.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine shows up tomorrow and if I can remember I'll snap pics of the unit and install. I drive a jetta so I'm hoping for no modifications! 

Should be done by mid afternoon if it is delivered early enough.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

UPDATE TIME 

Hey guy's tore my car apart for a few things yesterday, and the install of the intercooler was one of em. Everything went nice and smooth with the install!! The only thing that needed modification was the MAP sensor hole which is a common thing depending on whether you have the large or small map sensor. Other than that it bolts up very nicely and is a good size bigger than stock. The joke was whether or not my bumper was gonna fit back on with this giant SMIC now lol which it did. 

I didn't get a chance to snap much pics, got two comparison pics but none of install/installed but I can get one here when I do a new map sensor whenever it arrives in the mail. 

Here are the pics I took with my cell: 


















Overall I think it is a great intercooler, once I get my new MAF and MAP sensor's installed I let you know how this thing helps cool the boost since I havent got to rip around with the intercooler yet.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

NOW THATS A SIDE MOUNT!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I felt bad for my stock intercooler. The giant GodSpeed unit walked up to it and tried to intimidated it. 
The stock unit walked away feeling small and inadequate and unable to cool the boost. 

I first was thinking about selling it, but I think I will modify it to fit. The top outlet hits and won't go up all the way. I want to install that thing!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ it sux u cant get that thing on! i'd try to mod it to fit it looks to be worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

What's the easiest way to fix the map sensor problem? Replaceing the map sensor to the fitted size or is there an adapter available? I have a 2003 VW Jetta Wolfsburg Edition and I'm buying this IC for sure. It's a great price. I don't know if I have the large or small map sensor.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i would just put on the right size MAP sensor. u should have the small MAP, i have the big one on my car:thumbup:


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have the large map sensor, all i did was drill the hole larger but made sure the MAP sensor was nice and snug in there. works perfect


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

VWJetta27 said:


> i have the large map sensor, all i did was drill the hole larger but made sure the MAP sensor was nice and snug in there. works perfect


 ^ i think thats all that matters. as long as its snug/tight when u bolt it down it should work properly. i looked at the 2 diff sensors side by side and they are otherwise the same


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^ i think thats all that matters. as long as its snug/tight when u bolt it down it should work properly. i looked at the 2 diff sensors side by side and they are otherwise the same


 yup, and if you somehow oversize the hole you can always seal the sensor to the flange on the intercooler with silicon or something, you just wanna ensure your sensor is air tight


----------



## BoostAdict (Dec 5, 2010)

Subscribed... nice thread guys. Has anyone seen the FMIC kit on Ebay for $250.00 complete. That's a lil cheaper and its a full fmic kit


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ we know all about those...


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

BoostAdict said:


> Subscribed... nice thread guys. Has anyone seen the FMIC kit on Ebay for $250.00 complete. That's a lil cheaper and its a full fmic kit


 ya but ususally there is trimming of your bumper involved and you have to install a map sensor flange. this thing definitely keeps the boost cool!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Speaking from personal experiances here, stay away from ebay fmic kits. I wish I woulda seen this before...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ i'd try to mod it to fit it looks to be worth it.:thumbup:


 I plan to once the weather breaks a bit. 
The moding will require scraps of aluminum plate and re-welding the outlet at the correct angle.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

This looks like a great FMIC for the 1.8T guys. I am going to recommend this for my buddy's Jetta. He is stoked about how "quick" it is and it only has a CAI and a 3" catted DP. He is still not chipped yet lol. :thumbup: 

He thinks he will keep up with me soon


----------



## Br00talDubStar (Jul 20, 2010)

Just throwing this out there, I have a brand new Godspeed FMIC in box for sale for 200+shipping. I also have a brand-new forge turbo inlet pipe for 110+ shipping as well as a LW ECS pulley kit for 120, and a Forge 007 DV (with stock boost spring) for 90$+ shipping.


----------



## BroncoBoy89 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hate to dig this thread up (not really because it's a good one) but I am now planning on getting one of these for my 2003 GTI 1.8T. I am planing on running a Revo Stage 2 in the future also. Is this SMIC comparable to a cheap FMIC as far as cooling and power gain? (I'd like to hear from the guys that have installed it too.)

Thanks. I hope you guys reply.

More info: I already have a 3" Turbo-back, Forge DV, K&N CAI, and am planning on installing the 4-bar FPR before the Stage 2 software.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BroncoBoy89 said:


> Hate to dig this thread up (not really because it's a good one) but I am now planning on getting one of these for my 2003 GTI 1.8T. I am planing on running a Revo Stage 2 in the future also. Is this SMIC comparable to a cheap FMIC as far as cooling and power gain? (I'd like to hear from the guys that have installed it too.)
> 
> Thanks. I hope you guys reply.
> 
> More info: I already have a 3" Turbo-back, Forge DV, K&N CAI, and am planning on installing the 4-bar FPR before the Stage 2 software.


dude get a FMIC. if you live in FL you know its hot as **** outside. this will work, but its still not comparable to a decent FMIC IMO


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> dude get a FMIC. if you live in FL you know its hot as **** outside. this will work, but its still not comparable to a decent FMIC IMO


just thought i'd chime in here, but would a front mount be too much for a 1.8t with stock turbo and just chipped?

Im just wondering b/c my car is stage1 apr chipped with a forge dv and short ram intake and i want to go stage 2 once i get a downpipe but i would also like to have an upgraded intercooler by then


----------

